# Can anyone help us?? please!!!



## lisa t (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello all,
My husband, myself and our 2 children ,boy (9yrs) girl (12yrs) have just moved to benamadana, costa del sol. well we have been here for 2 weeks, we are in a lovely apartment but can only stay here untill the end of september so we need to find another place to stay in for a long term rental. there must be a swimming pool for us to use and a minimum of 2 bedrooms and must be as cheap as possible!! we would like to stay in and around the same area. 

We are also looking for work, My husband can do Removal work, driving work(cars,vans,lorries,hgv), pluming (qualified) painting, decorating and most handy man jobs. I can do childminding, babysitting, qualified lsa, cleaning, daytime bar work. most thing would be considered.

We also have a 7 seater car so we could do airport runs or just pick people up or drop them off from the shops or bars.

We would also be greatful if anyone could recommend any good schools that are local to the area and if anyone could advise us on how we can get the children into school.

we would like to say thank you for taking the time to read this and if anyone could help us in any of the above we would be most greatful.
lisa and leyton.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

lisa t said:


> Hello all,
> My husband, myself and our 2 children ,boy (9yrs) girl (12yrs) have just moved to benamadana, costa del sol. well we have been here for 2 weeks, we are in a lovely apartment but can only stay here untill the end of september so we need to find another place to stay in for a long term rental. there must be a swimming pool for us to use and a minimum of 2 bedrooms and must be as cheap as possible!! we would like to stay in and around the same area.
> 
> We are also looking for work, My husband can do Removal work, driving work(cars,vans,lorries,hgv), pluming (qualified) painting, decorating and most handy man jobs. I can do childminding, babysitting, qualified lsa, cleaning, daytime bar work. most thing would be considered.
> ...


Hi there,

It seems Benal Madena is very popular with expats 

Can either of you speak Spanish ?

If not, then finding work, particularly out of season would be very difficult.
You may find bits and bobs here and there, but I don't envy your position 1 iota

As for finding a long term rental (cheap) in Benal Madena, I would imagine in 2 weeks time there will be hundreds available if not thousands in the area

Regards, Dave


----------



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Lisa T

try these links : Spanish Property, Spain holidays, Spanish estate agents Holiday Villa Rentals - Holiday Apartments to Rent - Spain

good luck


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi & welcome

There wuill be any number of rentals available to you
Try Kyero.com

Be careful with airport pickups, you will meet resistance if you are not registered and insured, from other legal carriers


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Lisa, As Stravinsky says, airport transfers are a no no!, especially at Malaga, too many foreigners trying to make money. The taxi drivers will take your car number and call the police next time, bad news!. 
There should be plenty of rental accomodation after the 15th Sept. That also is the date your kids should be in school. Most of your questions have already been answered on the Spain forum, there is plenty of information here, go back thought the postings.
And, I´m sorry, but you seem to have chosen the worst posible time to move here, Anyway, for jobs have a look in the "Sur in English" and get out there on the street and start asking! Regards Rob, (Mijas Costa)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I live a little further inland in Alhaurin de la Torre, property is cheaper here than on the coast. As for work, it really isnt easy, there are very few jobs available this time of the year and in this economic climate. I would recommend you look in the local papers - Friday Ad, sur in English...

Good luck

Jo


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

lisa t said:


> Hello all,
> My husband, myself and our 2 children ,boy (9yrs) girl (12yrs) have just moved to benamadana, costa del sol. well we have been here for 2 weeks, we are in a lovely apartment but can only stay here untill the end of september so we need to find another place to stay in for a long term rental. there must be a swimming pool for us to use and a minimum of 2 bedrooms and must be as cheap as possible!! we would like to stay in and around the same area.
> 
> We are also looking for work, My husband can do Removal work, driving work(cars,vans,lorries,hgv), pluming (qualified) painting, decorating and most handy man jobs. I can do childminding, babysitting, qualified lsa, cleaning, daytime bar work. most thing would be considered.
> ...


You are in a desperate plight, no work, no home, 2 kids and only very weak ideas as to how you will survive. Your OH might get a bit of none gas plumbing work along with painting and decorating but I wouldn't rely on it. There are only so many bars, and by what I see of them one member of staff is sufficient in the current financial meltdown.

If you are talking 'illegal' taxi runs please forget it, if he had an accident they would lock the door and throw away the key, and he wouldn't last a week doing airport runs. If however you have funds you might be able to live until you find something, but it's going to be hard.

I sincerely wish you luck.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Lisat,

You could always open a sunbed shop called "Out of Season" - lol


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Schools. 

I sincerely doubt you'll get your kids into a state school at such short notice. But to do so you'll need to head off to the town hall. You'll need to be residents to get in too. Paperwork time - and the Spanish LOVE red-tape. Try and find the "Concejal" responsible for Education. It's a political post. If they're feeling helpful IT WILL help with Administration. If they're not, expect delays.

Schooling is COMPULSORY but nobody says the school place has to be local. It'll be in Spanish too naturally. Normally you apply for September places in May-ish.

That or you're looking at fee paying private schools.

I rather think you've made the move VERY ill prepared.

Unemployment is at its highest for a LONG time and is higher than (for example) the UK. The market is saturated with casual labour on the lookout. A surprising number are central American professionals - many are bi-lingual. 

Taxi driving requires a special driving licence btw - sort of PSV. Has to be renewed every 5 years. As has been pointed out the Taxis Rank will identify an illegal VERY fast. You wont get in with the taxis anyway without the correct plates/stickers, so collections would have to be pre-arranged and not from the taxi areas. 

But even after repeated drop-offs - you'll be spotted. And the GC will hit you with EVERYTHING. Basically you'll not only be uninsured, but unlicensed. This could result in jail time.

There may be HGV work - but if it's national (within Spain) Spanish is a must. White-Van work exists - but it's VERY competitive - and there are mini-mafias involved. Be warned.

Be careful saying you're qualified - this is Spain often suggests LEGALLY INSURED too. And are your UK qualifications accepted as such here? - Check.

Cleaning - fair enough BUT legally your employer has to declare you as such and pay your Social Security - yes even a private home type employer - and the fines for not doing so are getting rough. 

With rates so low - most folk looking for help will now go to an agency. We did. We pay €160/month - 4 hours every Friday 4Pm-8Pm. This includes all agency fees and travel costs. 

I wish you well - but sadly think you'll struggle.

As an aside - the CAR - is it on Spanish Plates? - If not BE VERY VERY careful about using it for ANY commercial activity. Even the tiniest "We do anything" sticker will attract official attention. They may not speak English but they ARE instructed how to spot illegals. My Wife's cousin is a Local policeman here nr Madrid - They know where to look for tax disc etc.


----------



## lisa t (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind help and advise its been very helpful.
lisa.


----------



## carefreebrit (Aug 10, 2008)

"Must" be a swimming pool ??
Regarding the schooling--I was inland in a smallish town where I found everyone knew everyone and that made many things easier. Perhaps try the social services department of the local ayuntamiento as we had a lady in ours who sorted a few things with some phone calls. No laws were broken but she made sure that we got what we were entitled to quickly as it was urgent,and your kids schooling sounds to be an urgent matter right now. Also a local school [Convent school ??? run by nuns ??] was semi private and perhaps depending on your religious views anything similar in your area might be worth a try and possibly be easier to get the children into by pleading with the nuns if you have difficulties elsewhere.


----------

